# Does anyone here have any experience with HP Officejet Pro 8000?



## msf (Aug 24, 2009)

I recently purchased this printer because I could not pass up the deal.  Its regularly $150, on sale for $75 at office depot, plus I traded in an old printer for $50 credit, making the printer $26 after tax.

I was just curious if anyone here has this, and can let me know how affordable it is on ink.  It does have 4 seperate ink cartridges for cmyk which is great.  It also gives you the option to replace the two print heads which seems to be a good feature down the road.  but the ink cartridges seem rather expensive, compared to my Canon i9100 cartridges.

Im just wondering if I should use this until the ink cartridges run out, and then sell it on ebay, or keep it.  It would be good to have a backup printer incase I were to do something on location and have to print on the spot.  Generally I prefer to order from WHCC because after you pay for the ink and paper, your ahead getting it done there.


----------



## Jas23 (Aug 28, 2009)

I've got the slightly older version of that printer, and your instincts are right--that ink is expensive!

I wouldn't sell the printer on ebay...if you were able to get it for $75 brand new including full cartridges, the most that someone will pay for a used one (with zero ink) is...well...not much at all.  Plus, printers are heavy and expensive to ship, and people will factor the shipping costs into their bidding.

I would keep the HP printer, and just buy the ink cartridges on ebay.  I've found the best deals to be on "lots" of 4 or 8 cartridges.  Just make sure to check the seller's feedback, b/c you want to make sure they're selling genuine ink cartridges and not a knock-off one.


----------



## msf (Aug 28, 2009)

Well I got it for $26 thanks to a $50 printer trade in *paid $1 or $2 at a yard sale*.    I was hoping to make enough on ebay to break even, while getting to use all the ink for pretty much free prints. : )

How many prints do you generally get out of the ink carts on average?


----------

